
Moved by Fire: History’s Promethean Moment (2014) - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/10/moved-by-fire-historys-promethean-moment
======
dr_dshiv
This is the article I was looking for. But there is still so little evidence
for climate-changing fire in prehistory..

